# 2005 21 Rs For Sale - Southern California



## Bob2ride (Jun 24, 2005)

We're selling our 21Rs. Excellent trailer. We've loved it but in truth it's only been on a half dozen trips. Mostly we've used it for extra bed rooms when soccer kids came to town. WE're asking $10,000. Located in Long Beach Ca. We can be reached here or call: 562-961-9918. Newer batteries, charge controller, AC just serviced.


----------



## Bob2ride (Jun 24, 2005)

Bob2ride said:


> We're selling our 21Rs. Excellent trailer. We've loved it but in truth it's only been on a half dozen trips. Mostly we've used it for extra bed rooms when soccer kids came to town. WE're asking $10,000. Located in Long Beach Ca. We can be reached here or call: 562-961-9918. Newer batteries, charge controller, AC just serviced.


Price reduced to $8000. $10K was too high. This trailer is really clean and ready to camp.


----------

